# 150 gallon - Water changes?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm just about to pull the trigger on a 150. Tuesdays the day.

One concern is water changes.

Assuming Im doing a 25%, it's just under 40 gallons a time. That's insane!




Are there any simpler ways than carrying 40 gallons of buckets from room to room?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

you could get a dolly that has wheels so you dont need to cary them....lol. Honestly im not sure i usually just lug the bucket...how ever i only have a 20 gallon so my water changes are miniscule compared to the work your gonna have to do


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

buy a large rubbermaid garbage can for brewing water up to temp for water changes....They have them up to 50 gallons.......I have used thei method for years and it allows you to have water at temp and conditioned for emergency water changes or somewhere to put fish if a tank develops a leak.......It has saved my butt or more than one occasion.......With a heater in the bottom and a sump pump to deliver it in the correct tank, its an easy alternative to the water bucket lugging...............I have alot of tanks so i think this method works well for me, if you only have a few, it might not be worth your while........Congrats on the 150!..........Sooner or later a 300 is gonna make its way to my basement!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

:lol:

Wheels, thats actually not a bad idea!

It just worries me slightly, water changes on my 30 gallon are work enough. The water changes in this beast are going to be well over the volume of my entire current tank! :shock:


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

it is going to be A LOT of work but it is going to be worth it!!!!;-)


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah that's true. I can't wait.

Still got to work out some way of transporting the tank though.. :|


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

For my 210 gal, I use the Python. Aquarium Maintenance & Water Changes: Python No Spill Clean 'N Fill

You can safely remove 25% of the water and replace it with new water directly from the sink. I just add water conditioner to the tank water, before refilling.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i guess strapping it to your back is out og the question?? lol jk........are you buying from and individual or a store??


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Water Changes*

*Twistersmom*

I have been thinking about this way of water changes.. but I have been really 
I have not been so sure that its good for the fish... 
I have now a 210 gallon tank that I will be starting a build thread on.. and I personally 
do not want to change the water with the bucket method. I have been so far on my other 
tanks ... 10 gallon 30 gallon 55 gallon 75 gallon and 120 gallon..

SO I guess the real threat is Chlorine... and Water Temp ??? you add the chemical directly to the tank before you add the tap water? makes since but have you had any problems with water temp? when 
adding the fresh water back to the tank?

I personally use an expensive heat gun... Temp Gun... laser shot I get the reading from the
tank I am removing the water and then while I am filling the bucket with fresh water I keep 
checking the water temp I try to get it one degree higher....

Please give me more information about your process of water change with the python... I am very 
interested in such a process myself....... seems to me that it would be MUCH EASIER...
thanks 
Ron


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

That python gadget looks sensational! Does it come with all the various fittings?

Buying the tank from an individual. 5x2x2 with 14mm glass so it fits tons of water into a relatively small space.

It would make a fantastic marine tank.. if only I didn't have so many big cichlids that need a new home (and did have shed tons of money spare).


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I do the same as Twistersmom and have for more than 15 years with never a problem except once when I forgot the water conditioner (more in a moment).

Aqueon also make one of these, and in my experience the faucet attachment is much better constructed; my Python faucet attachment broke three times (threads wore out and it wouldn't stay on the faucet--result, flooded laundry room:-().

I attach it to the faucet and turn on the cold water, then syphon water out of the tank (vacuuming parts of the gravel substrate) and drain out half the tank (I have 115g, 90g and 70g tanks). The I take a cup of water from the tank to the faucet, adjust the hot/cold to the same temp by hand, turn the valve, and the tank starts to fill. I squirt one squirt of the water conditioner in front of the hose in the tank, and leave it to fill. On my SE Asian tank I have the incoming water the same temp or slightly higher because of the swamp fish (Chocolate Gouramis, Pygmy sparkling gouramis) that need warmth. But on the Amazonian tanks I have the incoming water slightly cooler to stimulate the fish as it does when it rains in the tropics. The temp only varies by 2-3 degrees F max.

The only time I had a problem was once in 1998. I always sit and check the tank after the pwc, just to ensure filter is running (having shut it off with the heaters obviously) and the fish look OK. That one time I noticed most of the fish gasping at the surface with red extended gills; I instinctively knew I'd forgotten the conditioner. Squirted in several squirts, fish recovered after several minutes, except for a couple that were too far gone. The chlorine/chloramine burns the gills. Now I just sit the bottle of conditioner on the tank light before I start to drain it, and by force of habit I remember.

Byron.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

maybe if they have a pickup or some sort of suv/minivan you can throw them a few extra bucks to help trasport it??


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello Ron. 

My tank is on the second floor, so I have the advantage of using the Python to drain the tank into my front yard. (the neighbors probable think I am crazy) I like not throwing all that gunk down my drain though. In the spring/summer the tank water is great for plant growth.

Lately, before refilling, I have been adding enough Prime to treat the whole 210 gallons of water. I use to add only enough Prime to treat the 50 gallons of new added water. Either way, I have had no problems. I started getting nitrates in my tap water, so decided to use more Prime, in hopes of it detoxifying the nitrates. 

My tiger barbs love playing in the new water coming from the Python. I have seen no signs of stress, from the chlorinated water. I don't think they would play in it, if it bothered them.

For temperature, I let the water run at the sink for a while, till it feels right to me. Then I open the valve to let the water flow through the Python. I do a hand check for temp. a few times while the tank is filling back up, to compare new water with tank water. I also check the thermometer before filling and a few times during the filling process. 

I love the Python on larger tanks. All my smaller tanks, I still use the buckets.


Edit*** My Python came with my used 210 gal, but I believe it comes with all the fittings you need. Its also easy to find replacement parts. My dog made a toy out of the section that connects to the sink.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I too use the exact same method with the Python and can say I have had no negative effects.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Great info.. thanks so much I believe that will be my next purchase.....
sounds like you have it down pat ....
I have really learned alot from all of you all....and thats what its all about...


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I do what twistersmom does. I made my own about 10 yrs ago from a water bed filler thing and bought tubing from homwe depot and it fits right on the sink faucet. You adjust the water temp before you turn the valve to have it pump into the aquarium so the water temp is pretty much the same, you can be as obsesive about this as you need to be. It does come with various fittings. I put the treatment in the tank before I add the water from the faucet. It does good for cleaning the rocks too, it works by venturi valve, as the sink water runs it sucks the water out of the tank. You of course do this with cold water. After, you adjust the water temp at the faucet flip the valve and let the new water just go right in to the tank. Very easy. I have never had a problem with doing it this way.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*What length ????*

OK I have looked at both brands... 
whats the length of the ones you all have?

another thing... it appears to me that the part that 
goes into the tank is a short one.... do they make one 
that has a longer end? most of my tanks are 
deep.. 24 inch seems to me that it would be much better
to have a longer end.

whats the thoughts on this ?

Ron


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> maybe if they have a pickup or some sort of suv/minivan you can throw them a few extra bucks to help trasport it??


Had a breakthrough. Went to my nan's for a sunday roast and realized that the back seats in her car fold totally flat. It will be VERY tight on the length side but it should fit. 



On the water change front, I'm thinking that a long length of garden hose would work just as well as a python? I can syphon the water out the door into my garden from the tank and then just attach the hose to my tap for filling. Should be free with a bit of hunting around too. Considering I found all the lighting for the tank (big power compact fixtures, ballasts and even bulbs!) in a skip finding some hose pipe shouldn't be to taxing..:lol:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Teammuir1 said:


> OK I have looked at both brands...
> whats the length of the ones you all have?
> 
> another thing... it appears to me that the part that
> ...


Python makes different lengths of gravel tubes all the way up to 6 foot long. Take a look at their website and look under accessories for the tubes. Here's the link No Spill Clean & Fill Python Productss

Willieturnip, be careful using a garden hose. I think some hoses have chemicals in them for mold resistance and would be unsafe for your fish.


----------

